# MS\LA Reciprocal License agreement



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

TrojanBob said:


> Just wondering, as I am planning trip to fish Biloxi Marsh, and going to depart from LaFrance Marina (MS). Will my resident MS license cover me in the Biloxi Marsh, or Chadeleur Islands.
> 
> Have read this recipriocal license agreement onthe MSWFP site. It does not address common gulf waters.
> MDWFP - Louisiana Reciprocal Agreement
> ...



It will not. If you only plan to fish LA waters then you only need to buy a LA liscense and abide by LA regulations. If you plan to fish both MS and LA waters then you need to have current licensees for both. If you plan to fish both would be prudent to stick to MS regulations if your coming in and out of LaFrance.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

What Austin said. And a heads up. The LaFrance launch if great for a skiff but it can get really skinny if the tide is low. Conversely if the water is really high then it sucks to launch there. Two notes of caution.
1. When you back in only back in as far as you have to get your boat off the trailer. There is a pretty good drop at the end of the concrete and more than one guy has trashed an axle.
2. At the south end of the canal right before you get out into open water make sure you stay fairly close to the west bank. There used to be some underwater debris in the middle and toward the east side. I have heard they removed it when they put in the new artificial protection reef. But better safe than sorry.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Don't mind buying LA license, if needed. Thanks Austin for the advice.

Got the supposed obstruction marked and a track that veers around it. I'll be sure to go slow first time and confirm the track. Didnt know about the ramp issue. Thanks for the heads up Steve.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

What they said. The marsh is LA waters. As steve advised, be careful. When you go out from the launch down the canal, go slow. I've seen some horrible accidents and damage from in that area. Once you get out into the bay you are good to go. Enjoy LaFrance.


----------

